# Spare key unlocks but does not car



## avguru1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello!

First off, thank for all of the information here, I've already solved a bunch of "quirks" with my car thanks to the forum.

Here is a quirk that I have remaining:

2005 Altima 2.5SE, 4door.

When I puchased the car - used - from Carmax, I received 3 keys: The main door & starter key (Nissan logo on front and back of key) as well as a keyring with 2 extra keys.

Key 1:labeled Strattec on both sides; a valet key I presume.
Key 2: Has a nissan logo on only 1 side, and the head seems to been a tad larger that the main key.

Why do I mention all of this?

Key 2 with the Nissan logo *sometimes* starts the car. Yes, sometimes. Other time, the car cranks, but never finishes starting up. If I then pout my main key in, it starts right up.

This has been intermittent for almost 2 years now. The keys sometimes works, and sometimes doesn't. 

The only mods to the car have been an aftermarket stereo.

Is Key #2 somehow no proper "synced" to the car?

Any input would be appreciated....thanks!

~Michael


----------



## avguru1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bump!

Called Carmax, they don't seem to have an idea.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

avguru1 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Called Carmax, they don't seem to have an idea.
> 
> Any thoughts?


maybe the transponder in the key is flaky.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

Try getting all of the keys reprogrammed.


----------



## avguru1 (Jul 25, 2010)

mpe235 said:


> Try getting all of the keys reprogrammed.


I doubt Carmax will cover this (although it probably existed from day 1!).

I'll contact a local Nissan dealer, see how much this would run, unless there is another solution.

Thanks!


----------

